# woven labels manufacturers?



## yavosa (Jun 20, 2008)

hi,
im looking for a quality woven labels manufacturer in the usa....
i prefer him to be located in ohio area.....and columbus if being specific.

thanks.


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

this company is in canada, they get a lot of business

www.laven.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check here: label vendors related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## GTAS (Sep 5, 2008)

yavosa said:


> hi,
> im looking for a quality woven labels manufacturer in the usa....
> i prefer him to be located in ohio area.....and columbus if being specific.
> 
> thanks.


Be realistic, I don't think there is any woven label factory in you area, but you can find some middle man to help you sourcing out.

Good Luck!


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

Understand that for woven labels, manufacturing facilities have all been but entirely outsourced. In fact 95%---yes, 95%---of all texile factories have been closed in the US. Hope we can reverse this.

There are some US based printed tag manufacturers, because the industry is not quite untilize the heavy industry infrastructure that woven does. 

You will have to find a broker---find one that has a phone number---and doesn't just try to push for total email communication. Make sure your art work is loom ready---and has straight, even lines. make sure you plan at least 3 weeks in advance.

Hope this helps!
mary


----------



## Donp25 (Mar 22, 2007)

Try STADRIEMBLEMS.COM | Embroidered Patches or WOVEN PATCHES AND WOVEN LABELS | wovenpatches.com


----------



## MarLai (Aug 14, 2008)

Check out Cruz Label - they are based out of California - not sure if they actually manufacture their product in the USA though.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## ros74 (Nov 13, 2007)

We love to keep the business in the US but unfortunately, most manufacturing of textiles has left the country. 

But the good news is there are actually many intermediate companies, some better than others in terms of the quality of their products, customer service, communication and prices, to choose from.

Make sure you get a knowledgeable and helpful one, and one that will help you with your design and the right choice of labels, and not just close the sale, as the ultimate objective should be to get the best quality product that will fit your products and you budget best.


----------

